# Muskogee river



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Anybody ever fish Muskogee creek (river) in Cantonment? Used to park off of Muskogee rd, near the river bridge. Used to fish a creek off the main river. It was loaded with big goggle eyes, jacks, and bluegills. It was also snake heaven in the summer, almost one at every step, but man the fishing was good. This was years ago, so I don't know if the place is still there.


----------

